# Collectible Bicycle Auction



## rdauction (Aug 15, 2014)

We are doing an Estate Auction in Lisbon, ND on Saturday, September 6, 2014.  
Please click this link to see the auction flyer --
http://www.midwestauctions.com/rdauction/r_d_september_6.htm

or go to www.rdauction.com and look at the Drew Kreidelcamp Estate Auction


----------

